# be quiet! Dark Rock Pro C1 Probs



## Zyanoses (1. Januar 2011)

Hallo und zwar habe ich folgendes Problem mit dem cpu Kühler es geht um denn 
*be quiet! Dark Rock Pro C1*


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  



    
 Und zwar habe ich das Problem das ich den kühler nicht steuern kann weder im bios noch im win mit speedfan oder der gleichen . Ich habe den Kühler auf dem Asus Crosshair IV Formula verbaut.Lüfter drehen sich aber egal was ich im bios einstelle der dreht immer gleich schnell. Woran kann das liegen? Zu meiner nächsten Frage muss ich den küher so einbauen das der eusere fan zu den rams zeigt odermuss der zur atx blende zeigen .

PLS help


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2011)

Der eine Lüfter muss über die RAM Bänke liegen, denn er bläst ja über die Lamellen nach hinten, zum anderen Lüfter, der in der Mitte ist und der dann über die anderen Lamellen zum Hecklüfter.

Wieso kannst du den nicht regeln?
Ist doch ein normaler Silent Wing.


----------



## Chaule (1. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zyanoses,

ich hab das gleiche Board, vielleicht kann ich dir helfen.

Du hast doch bestimmt die Software des Boards installiert.
Wenn ja solltest du bei deinen Programmen unter Asus auch auch das Programm "AI Suite" finden. Wenn du dieses nun öffnest, findest du auf der linken Seite einen Button, auf dem ein Lüfterrad abgebildet ist. Mit diesem öffnest du das Programm "Fanxpert". Ich nehme stark an, dass die Steuerung für deinen CPU-Lüfter deaktiviert ist (in diesem Fall bläst der Lüfter nämlich mit voller Drehzahl). Wenn du bei Profil eine andere Einstellung als "deaktiviert" nimmst, sollte dein Problem eig. behoben sein.


Es grüßt

Chaule


----------



## Zyanoses (1. Januar 2011)

baue den kühler morgen noch  mall um .Dan aber richtig  mall sehen ob ich dann bessere Temps habe . @Chaule danke habs gemacht aber is das normal das der kühler nicht schneller dreht als 
1632rpm ??


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (3. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zyanoses
Bezüglich der Steuerung der Lüfter sind keine Fragen mehr offen, oder?

Bezüglich des Luftstromes: Hier würde ich dir empfehlen, den Dark Rock Pro C1 so zu montieren, dass die Lüfter den Luftstrom im Gehäuse unterstützen. Du solltest auf keinen Fall die Lüfter des Kühlers gegen die Gehäuselüfter arbeiten lassen.


----------



## Zyanoses (4. Januar 2011)

ist es den normal das der kühler nicht höher dreht als 1632rpm ??

wird es den nachrüst kits geben das ich den lüfter auf am3+ bauen kann??


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (4. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zyanoses
Ja, die Drehzahl ist im grünen Bereich und hängt auch von der tatsächlich am Lüfter anliegenden Spannung ab. Die Lüfter sind mit 1700 1/min bei 12V spezifiziert. Die Drehzahl des Lüfter dürfte 10% abweichen.

Bezüglich der Änderungen auf AMD Seite kann ich dir momentan nichts sagen, da mir hierüber keinerlei Informationen vorliegen. Ich denke aber nicht, das AMD die Befestigung der Kühler ändern werden wird.


----------



## Threshold (4. Januar 2011)

*@Stefan@be quiet:*

Ich wollte mir auch den BeQuiet Dark Rock holen aber man hatte mir abgeraten, weil der nicht auf das Maximus 4 Extreme passen würde.
Kannst du das bestätigen?
Oder kann ich den doch draufbauen?
(habs nicht ausprobiert weil ich kein Fehlkauf machen wollte aber würde ich noch wechseln, weil der Thermalright nur Halbgares ist)


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (4. Januar 2011)

Hallo
Das kann ich dir nicht sagen, da wir das Board noch nicht getestet haben.

Du könntest aber schauen, wie hoch die Kühler deines Boards sind. Wenn sie nicht höher als 48mm sind, sollte der Dark Rock Pro C1 passen.


----------



## XxTheBestionxX (31. Januar 2011)

Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Hallo
> Das kann ich dir nicht sagen, da wir das Board noch nicht getestet haben.
> 
> Du könntest aber schauen, wie hoch die Kühler deines Boards sind. Wenn sie nicht höher als 48mm sind, sollte der Dark Rock Pro C1 passen.



Gibt es eine Kompatilitätsliste wie bei Noctua? Würde gerne schauen ob der dann auf dem Board + Rams passt die ich mir ausgesucht habe.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (25. Februar 2011)

Eine Kompatibilitätsliste für unsere Kühler führen wir momentan nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Februar 2011)

Ist das denn in Planung?


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (25. Februar 2011)

Ich hoffe du hast Verständnis dafür, dass ich weder bestätigen noch verneinen kann, ob wir eine Kompatiblitätsliste einführen oder nicht einführen wollen


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Februar 2011)

Klar hab ich das, hab auch nur eine Frage gestellt, dachte, dass man die einfach beantworten kann, aber offensichtlich hab ich mich da getäuscht.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (2. März 2011)

Aber ich werde deinen Vorschlag mal intern vorschlagen.


----------

